# Extreme Rt 850



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the RT 850 and just wanted to share with you guys a little about this sight. It's a very bright sight, One of the brighter ones out there and thats without a light. This last season I found myself in the stand pretty darn late more than once as I am used to staying till I cant see the sights. locks down well, I sighted the thing in a yr ago and have only made one adjustment to it sense. That was becouse I always laid the bow down on the sight and after a while it knocked it over about a 16th of an inch! As far a tuff it is a tuff little sight. Its only flaw is that the fibers are not protected on the pin and could get broke. Cool thing is if they do its about a 10 second fix you simply pull more of the fiber out and stick it into the sight. 

I plan on getting the purple have light and am trying to find another pin to put in it as I want 4 pins for 3d. I would recomend this sight to anyone out there and its very well price ranging from 40ish for 80ish. Great hunting sight


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have this sight. added two pins to it....just call Extreme and they'll send em to ya. I think they were like $8 each (don't quote me - lol). 

had to put a shim on it to make a slight 2nd axis adjustment but no big deal. 

it's solid as a rock and I've trekked through some thick stuff carrying my bow in hand and never had a fiber get yanked....I think they're protected fairly well.

good sight for the money and the pins are plenty bright in low light situations. 



txcookie said:


> I have the RT 850 and just wanted to share with you guys a little about this sight. It's a very bright sight, One of the brighter ones out there and thats without a light. This last season I found myself in the stand pretty darn late more than once as I am used to staying till I cant see the sights. locks down well, I sighted the thing in a yr ago and have only made one adjustment to it sense. That was becouse I always laid the bow down on the sight and after a while it knocked it over about a 16th of an inch! As far a tuff it is a tuff little sight. Its only flaw is that the fibers are not protected on the pin and could get broke. Cool thing is if they do its about a 10 second fix you simply pull more of the fiber out and stick it into the sight.
> 
> I plan on getting the purple have light and am trying to find another pin to put in it as I want 4 pins for 3d. I would recomend this sight to anyone out there and its very well price ranging from 40ish for 80ish. Great hunting sight


----------

